# Stapley Water Gardens / Animal Rescue Centre



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hey guys i didnt know where to post this but i just wanted to share a few pictures a took today at the stapley water gardens animal rescue centre, i would recommend it to anyone from the Uk to visit....*​ 






 






 






 






 













 






 






 
​ 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 







 






 






 
Hope you enjoyed ​


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice pics, but seriously - that last one is actually going to torment my nightmares from here to eternity!


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i would have to agree with the last picture!
Where is it situated?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i love stapley water gardens! i go when my dad goes to the huge fishing tackle shop across the cark park,havent been for few years though.great pics!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh I used to love stapeley, but everyone told me it had closed down as they sold the land? Must gave been stopped, which I'm pleased with as it's brilliant there and not really expensive like a full zoo. 

Susie the big python was always my fave animal there! Sadly someone told me she died recently 

Great pics!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

miss_mystra said:


> Oh I used to love stapeley, but everyone told me it had closed down as they sold the land? Must gave been stopped, which I'm pleased with as it's brilliant there and not really expensive like a full zoo.
> 
> Susie the big python was always my fave animal there! Sadly someone told me she died recently
> 
> Great pics!


oh no 

she was huge too,i liked it as it was a mini zoo and was about 4 quid to get in:lol2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

rach666 said:


> oh no
> 
> she was huge too,i liked it as it was a mini zoo and was about 4 quid to get in:lol2:



ah this explains it all...just been on their website



> DUE TO THE 8-12 MONTH DELAY ON PLANS FOR RE-DEVELOPMENT OF THE PALMS BUILDING WE HAVE RE-OPENED WITH AN EXCITING RANGE OF EXHIBITS PLUS A FEW OLD FAVOURITES INCLUDING THE POPULAR MEERKAT FAMILY. A REDUCED ADMISSION CHARGE MAKES THIS ATTRACTION VALUE FOR MONEY FOR ALL THE FAMILY.


glad it's around a little longer! The 'meet the keeper' sessions are great too...mainly aimed at kids... but i have the mental age of about 5 and loved it, got to hold a giant millipede (lol he wouldn't leave me - stuck on like velcro!!) and all sorts, really great fun!!


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah the last picture is from cleverly rescue center we visited on the way home from stapely water gardens she was rescued from a fsactory animal testing, such a shame she had a great cheecky personality 
and i think the plans to sell the land at stepley water gardens has been put on hold  the caimen and some other animals have sadly gone tho


----------

